# Enabling IMAP for a user

## ahuacatlan

I've emerged courier-IMAP.

How do I enable IMAP for a user?

----------

## neonknight

How about using an internet search engine to find a good courier configuration howto? There are thousands of good tutorials available. 

An internet search is the first basic action a gentoo user should be able to do whithout the help of someone else. Then you can always ask, if you have a concrete problem.

----------

## ahuacatlan

Why do you assume I didn't already try that?

----------

## vaguy02

Because the number 3 google result is a step by step on how to setup IMAP and virtual mailboxes on gentoo specifically.

----------

## ahuacatlan

I've been following that.

But it doesn't address how to enable/disable IMAP access for a user...

...which is my question

----------

## vaguy02

I retract my former 'glib' response, one of those days. 

Can you describe the problem a little more in detail. Meaning, you've created the mailbox for the user, the user account tries to connect, I get this error message, etc...

----------

## outermeasure

I guess his question is that he wants IMAP for ONLY one user out of (however many accounts present) on his box, not everybody...

----------

## vaguy02

Clarification: Do you want that user to have other email services? ie. webmail or POP3 or anything like that, or that user not have any email services at all?

----------

## ahuacatlan

Thanks for your help.

I would like to be able to control which users are able to connect to the courier-imap server. I believe this is independent from whether they have pop or any other services available, correct?

----------

## vaguy02

The reason that I asked is because if you don't need other mail services, if you don't create them a mailbox on the mail server. They will get an error whenever they try to connect. It's not the prettiest way, but it would work.

----------

